# Vendre son iPhone 11 pour un 12 Mini ?



## Membre supprimé 1178131 (20 Mars 2021)

Bonjour, je possède un iPhone 11 - 64Go en Blanc que j'ai acheté en janvier 689€.

Mais la taille d'écran ne me correspond pas énormément, et j'aurais préféré de l'OLED au final, pensez-vous qu'à la sortie des iPhones 13, je puisse revendre mon iPhone 11 environs 500€ pour pouvoir acheter le 12 Mini qui aura baissé de prix ?

Merci d'avance!


----------



## peyret (20 Mars 2021)

NodYelk a dit:


> Bonjour, je possède un iPhone 11 - 64Go en Blanc que j'ai acheté en janvier 689€.
> 
> Mais la taille d'écran ne me correspond pas énormément, et j'aurais préféré de l'OLED au final, pensez-vous qu'à la sortie des iPhones 13, je puisse revendre mon iPhone 11 environs 500€ pour pouvoir acheter le 12 Mini qui aura baissé de prix ?
> 
> Merci d'avance!


Salut,

...peut-être une réponse ici --> https://www.bouledecristalgratuite.com/boule-cristal


----------



## Membre supprimé 1178131 (20 Mars 2021)

peyret a dit:


> Salut,
> 
> ...peut-être une réponse ici --> https://www.bouledecristalgratuite.com/boule-cristal


"Surement oui", haha pourquoi pas ducoup


----------

